# The ScienceMark thread (Score list inside)



## pt (Aug 25, 2007)

New thread, now i will only update the front page pls don't post scores on the other thread anymore 
thanks
the list:

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 19/12/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************

*1.) giorgos th. = 2412.13* (Intel Core2Duo E6850@4200.4mhz)

*2.) dominick32 = 2386* (Intel Core2Duo E6700@4410mhz)


*3.) infrared = 2348.24* (Intel Core2Duo E6850@4149.6mhz)


*4.) giorgos th. = 2321.16* (Intel Core2Duo E6700@3992.1mhz)


*5.) ace80 = 2314.74 *(Intel Core2Duo E6750@4120mhz)[/B]


*6.) s1rrah = 2288.30 *(Intel Core2Duo E6400@4166mhz)[/B]


*7.) trt740 = 2262.21 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@4050mhz)


*8.) Tatty_One = 2244.96 *(Intel Core2Duo E6850 @4174mhz)


*9.) Infrared = 2242.67* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3880mhz)


*10.) ace80 = 2235.03* (Intel Core2Duo E6420@3880mhz)


=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *

*11.) giorgos th. = 2229.87* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)


*--.) alpha0ne = 2223.24* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)


*--.) Boneface = 2196.50 *(Intel Core2Duo E6400 @3991mhz)


*--.) tigger69 = 2195.14 *(Intel Core2Duo E6750@4000mhz)


*--.) DaEnigma = 2184.4 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3733mhz)


*--.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*--.) OneCool = 2165.41 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)


*--.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 2157.40* (Intel Core 2 duo e6400@3824.5mhz)


*--.) ace80 = 2157.31* (Intel Core2Duo E6420@3840mhz)


*--.) Tatty_One = 2156.09* (Intel Core2Duo E6850@4000mhz)


*--.) tigger69 = 2151.58* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3851.4mhz)


*--.) Ketxxx = 2140.40 *(Intel Core2Duo E4400@3780.1mhz)


*--.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*--.) HeavyH20 = 2122.43 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*--.) s1rrah = 2055.70 *(Intel Core2Duo E6400@3750mhz)


*--.) vaperstylz = 2054.48 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3672mhz)


*--.) Tatty_One = 2036.17 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3644mhz)


*--.) Lekamies = 2028.19 *(Intel Core2Duo Q6600@3600mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 2025.03 *(Intel Core2Duo E2160@3599mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1992.86* (AMD athlon x2 6000+@3515.2mhz)


*--.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*--.) new_rez = 1968.61* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3500.2mhz)


*--.) Bonerheimer_c = 1961.86* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3600mhz)


*--.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*--.) HeUeR = 1943.1* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3600mhz)


*--.)  SilentAces = 1935.52* (Intel Core2Duo E4300@3600mhz)


*--.) MikeLopez = 1934.6* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


*--.) jjnissanpatfan = 1917.45* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3429mhz)


*--.) jjnissanpatfan = 1904.96* (Intel Core2Duo E4300@3590mhz)


*--.) Xtant25 = 1902.99* (Intel Core2Duo E2160@3456mhz)


*--.) HellasVagabond = 1900.86* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3510mhz)


*--.) Heavyh20 = 1900.66* (Intel Core2Duo QX6700@3600mhz)


*--.) Chewy = 1897.74* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3150mhz)


*--.) Alcpone = 1886.45* Intel Core2Duo E6300@3360.2mhz)


*--.) d44ve = 1863.92* Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*--.) SixPack = 1862.31* Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*--.) rizzo = 1849.66* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3325mhz)


*--.) strick94u = 1838.43* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3329mhz)


*--.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*--.) Wile E = 1825.48* (AMD athlon x2 6000+@3427mhz)


*--.) freaksavior = 1825.39* (Intel Core2Duo E4300@3200mhz)


*--.) Lt_JWS = 1821.18* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3400mhz)


*--.) niko084 = 1820.89* (Intel Core2Duo E6420@3200mhz)


*--.) JC316 = 1815.09* (Intel Core2Duo E4300@3330mhz)


*--.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*--.) Judas = 1809.10* (Athlon64 X2 5600+ @3220.2mhz)


*--.) p27182 = 1805.76* (Intel Core2Duo E6420@?mhz)


*--.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*--.) pt = 1790.51* (Intel Core2Duo E2160@3260mhz)


*--.) bcracer220 = 1769.03* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3200mhz)


*--.) ixq = 1770.14* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3640mhz)


*--.)  Jadawin = 1768.33* (Intel Core2Quad Q6600@3330mhz)


*--.) HeUeR = 1745.07* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3010mhz)


*--.) Pepsiaddict = 1736.57* (Athlon64 X2 5200+ @3000mhz)


*--.) BigJunit = 1716.89* (Athlon64 X2 5200+ @3120mhz)


*--.) freaksavior = 1708.52* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3300mhz)


*--.) strick94u = 1702.77* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3000mhz)


*--.) speedycpu = 1702.46* (AMD Opteron 165@ 3204.7mhz )


*--.) ex_reven = 1688.29* (AMD Athlon x2 3600+ (brisbanne)@3033.3mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1679.80* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3000mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1671.40* (AMD Opteron 170@3102.6mhz)


*--.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+@3193.0mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1662.43* (AMD opteron 185@3064mhz)


*--.) cadaceva = 1654.02* (AMD Opteron 170@3059mhz)


*--.) Garb3 = 1648.73* (AMD Athlon 64 x2 5200+@3097.3mhz)


*--.) Judas = 1638.38* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@2884mhz)


*--.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*--.) stevorob = 1614.95* (AHTLON X2 4200+@2800mhz)


*--.) Beertintedgoggles = 1614.91* (Opteron 170@3033mhz)


*--.) JC316 = 1607.11* (AMD Athlon 64 x2 3600+(brisbanne)@3000mhz)


*--.) Wile E = 1606.10* (AMD Athlon X2 4000+ @ 2998Mhz)


*--.) Wile E = 1599.64* (AMD Athlon X2 3800+@2824.9mhz)


*--.)theonetruewill = 1595.23* (AMD Athlon 4600+ X2 2841MHz)


*--.) DaMulta = 1585.39* (AMD Athlon FX-62 165@3011mhz)


*--.) _33 = 1584.73* (AMD Opteron 165@2800mhz)


*--.) DaMulta = 1584.11* (AMD X2 3600+65mm@2888mhz)


*--.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*--.) AthlonX2 = 1541.87 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2660mhz)


*--.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*--.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*--.) JUDAS3 = 1530.66* (Intel Core 2 duo E6600@2609.5mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1524.68* (AMD Athlon x2 3600+(brisbanne)@2830.07mhz)


*--.) niko084 = 1522.89* (Intel Core 2 duo E6420@2683.65mhz)


*--.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (AMD Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*--.) p_o_s_pc = 1506.27 *(AMD Sempron 3200+@3112.5mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1505.86 *(AMD Athlon 4000+@3000mhz)


*--.) DRDNA = 1503 *(AMD Athlon 64 FX-57@3148mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1502.73 *(AMD Opteron 175@2757mhz)


*--.) ace80 = 1498.85* (Intel Pentium 4 631@5001.7mhz)


*--.) pt = 1496.75* (AMD A64 3000+@2854.8mhz)


*--.)  RickDStik = 1489.45* (Athlon x2 4200 @ 2.70GHz)


*--.) DRDNA = 1480.38* (AMD FX-57@3ghz)


*--.) mikek75 = 1478.24* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*--.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2790mhz)


*--.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*--.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2600mhz)


*--.) frankenchrist = 1453.62* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2712mhz)


*--.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*--.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@2827.2mhz)


*--.) technicks = 1432.44* (AMD A64x2 4000+ (brisbanne)@2600mhz)


*--.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1429.10* (Intel Pentium 4 520@4410mhz)


*--.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*--.) Bossweed16pipes = 1422.78* (AMD A64 x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*--.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64 x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*--.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*--.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE)


*--.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*--.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*--.) JC316 = 1357* (Athlon 64 X2 3600+@2.75GHZ)


*--.) mrbudgie = 1348.42 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+@2500mhz)


*--.) MrMR2 = 1347.24*(Intel Pentium D915@4190mhz)


*--.) sno.lcn = 1342.76*(Intel Pentium D930@4056.8mhz)


*--.) Solaris17 = 1337.30 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3600+(brisbanne)@2900mhz)


*--.) Greek = 1336.74 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+@2640mhz)


*--.) Ninkobwi = 1324.19 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*--.) .:{KC}:. = 1313.31 *(AMD ATHLON 64 FX55@2800mhz)


*--.) ace80 = 1290.8* (P4 630@4356.5GHz)


*--.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*--.) i_am_mustang_man = 1284.06 *(AMD ATHLON X2 4200+ @2.5ghz)


*--.) Wile E = 1251.20 *(Intel Mobile core 2 duo T7600@2330mhz)


*]*--.) Thermopylae_480 = 1245.90 *(Intel Pentium D 945@3.96GHz)


*--.) KennyT772 = 1243.51* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2600mhz)


*--.) wazzledoozle = 1236.07* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2400mhz)


*--.) insect111 = 1232.80* (Intel Pentium D945@4025mhz)


*--.) zekrahminator = 1232.11* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2699mhz)


*--.) blacktruckryder = 1227.88* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2650mhz)


*--.) pt = 1216.14* (AMD AM2 Sempron 3000+@2500MHZ)


*--.) Canuto = 1208.45* (Pentium D 930 @3720mhz)


*--.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*--.) Alcpone = 1208.08* (Pentium D 945 @3777mhz)


*--.) pbmaster = 1206.85 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@2700mhz)


*--.) Xtant25 = 1205.78* (Pentium D 820 @3850mhz)


*--.) Polaris573 = 1182.10* (P4 prescott@3.989GHz)


*--.) ace80 = 1163.96* (P4 550@3870.5GHz)


*--.) rangerone766 = 1146.50* (Intel P4 (northwood)@3644.8mhz)


*--.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*--.) rangerone766 = 1134.47* (Intel P4 3.0E@3750mhz)


*--.) Okt = 1134.24* (Intel E6300@1.8ghz)


*--.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*--.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*--.) cdawall = 1115.34 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2439mhz)


*--.) Beertintedgoggles = 1112.21* (Amd Athlon Athlon XP-M 2600+@2714mhz)


*--.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*--.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9mhz)


*--.) jiggamanjb = 1090.67 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2679mhz)


*--.) Demos_sav = 1074.06 *(Intel P4 519K@3.8ghz)


*--.) Keiki = 1071.43* (P4  Prescott 3ghz@3.6ghz)


*--.) disarmedmeteor = 1053.25* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@2000mhz)


*--.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4  Northwood@3.2ghz)


*--.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*--.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*--.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD ATHLON  3400+ (S754)


*--.) ATIonion = 994.96* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2419.7mhz)


*--.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*--.) Paradox = 958.22* (AMD Opteron 165@1800MHz)


*--.) new_rez = 952.59* (Pentium 4 2.8 northwood@ 3.1ghz)


*--.) Cdawall = 942.11* (Celeron 351@4032mhz)


*--.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Pentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*--.) DaMulta = 937.81* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*--.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*--.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*--.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*--.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)


*--.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 414.86* (Intel Celeron@1.7ghz)

=================================================
*Post your scores on the wiki too:
http://reference.techpowerup.com/ScienceMark_2.0_Scores​*


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2007)

good idea PT 

now just wait for sticky


----------



## pt (Aug 26, 2007)

cas 4 instead of 5 got me 30pts


----------



## infrared (Aug 26, 2007)

New thread stickied! Nice idea PT.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 26, 2007)

A dirty run....I could do better. I just want to be on the list for now


----------



## pt (Aug 26, 2007)

added, and no one will be added until i come from vacation (in a week and a bit) 
cya in september


----------



## pt (Sep 3, 2007)

back from vacation, and no posts


----------



## p27182 (Sep 4, 2007)

word.

hopefully it worked this time....


-p


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 4, 2007)

E4300 @ 3ghz


----------



## JC316 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hmm, that seems kinda low to me Freaksavior. My e4300 is scoring close to that with my ram at 660MHZ.

Are you running in dual channel mode? I wasn't at first and I was getting way lower scores.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 4, 2007)

Do the scores increase as you tighten ram timings, ram not matter, close services make a fairly major difference?!?

Just curious here is my score-
e6420 @ 3200 
Ram @ 800 1:1 4-4-4-12
Abit IP35-E

Few things running in the background as you can see-


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 4, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Do the scores increase as you tighten ram timings, ram not matter, close services make a fairly major difference?!?



Tightening RAM timings does make a small difference if you can do it, but otherwise go for the highest possible raw memory speed.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 4, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Tightening RAM timings does make a small difference if you can do it, but otherwise go for the highest possible raw memory speed.



Eh, can't get much more speed out of that ram.....

That computer has 4x512 sticks of corsair xms2 ddr2 675 in it...

One set has really good chips the other set has infeon chips and I think it kills it...
Maybe I push it up to 2 volts....

Right now processor is running at 1.27 ram at 1.9 so I have room to play.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 4, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Hmm, that seems kinda low to me Freaksavior. My e4300 is scoring close to that with my ram at 660MHZ.
> 
> Are you running in dual channel mode? I wasn't at first and I was getting way lower scores.



What do you mean by dual channel mode?


----------



## niko084 (Sep 4, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> What do you mean by dual channel mode?



You ram?!?!

Is it running in dual channel?!?

The low score could also be because he has a few things open too it looks like in his task bar.
Also Vista...


----------



## JC316 (Sep 4, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> What do you mean by dual channel mode?



Dual Channel ram. You have 2x1gb Basilix, so that should run dual channel. I had my ram in the wrong slots for dual channel and it made a rather large difference in SCmark.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hell, throw my hat into the ring.

E4300@ 3.15GHZ
2gb Corsair@ 700MHZ 5-5-5-15


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 4, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Dual Channel ram. You have 2x1gb Basilix, so that should run dual channel. I had my ram in the wrong slots for dual channel and it made a rather large difference in SCmark.



OH!!!!!! yeah, i do. the first time i ran it, i got 1675.

I'll bump up my mhz and put it at 3.3 and run it again in safe mode so nothing else is running and we will see what kind of results i'll get


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 4, 2007)

ok, there is the update


----------



## JC316 (Sep 4, 2007)

I finally found out how to change the timings of my ram in that bios. Did a much better run with the ram at 700MHZ, 4-4-4-12.


----------



## vaperstylz (Sep 5, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
My 1st run with E6600@3.6


----------



## JC316 (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice run there Vaper! PT, get off your ass and update!!!!!!


----------



## pt (Sep 5, 2007)

updated 
and i did a change to the system, it was a pain in the ass to make the numbers go down everytime someone posted a high score


----------



## JC316 (Sep 6, 2007)

Mwhahah, 3.33GHZ does a serious number on SCmark.


----------



## pt (Sep 6, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Mwhahah, 3.33GHZ does a serious number on SCmark.



OH NOES!

you beated me


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 6, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Mwhahah, 3.33GHZ does a serious number on SCmark.



thats at 3.33ghz? if so, mine beat you at 3.2


----------



## JC316 (Sep 6, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> thats at 3.33ghz? if so, mine beat you at 3.2



Yeah, it wasn't that far and you have better ram than me. My ram was running 740 4-4-4-12.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 6, 2007)

^^
Ahh, true, true. What vcore did you set it at to hit 3.33?


----------



## JC316 (Sep 6, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> ^^
> Ahh, true, true. What vcore did you set it at to hit 3.33?



1.4375V and it was kinda shaky, 1.45 was rock solid.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 6, 2007)

:O mine is at 1.45 now and it's stable, any less and no way!


----------



## Kasamax (Sep 6, 2007)

OK, now I have another mission... 

To get an AMD into the top 10 scores! well at least the top 20


----------



## pt (Sep 6, 2007)

Kasamax said:


> OK, now I have another mission...
> 
> To get an AMD into the top 10 scores! well at least the top 20



i doubt you will with that mobo


----------



## Kasamax (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes well I didn't want to be the one to dream the dream AND shoot it down as well 

leave that up to the rest of you


----------



## JC316 (Sep 6, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> :O mine is at 1.45 now and it's stable, any less and no way!



Hmm, thats odd. Maybe I just have a good clocker? I am curious as to why mine is a Conroe core, I thought that all E4300's were allendales.... Hell, I can run 3.15GHZ on 1.4V, so I am wondering what the problem is with your chip


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Hmm, thats odd. Maybe I just have a good clocker? I am curious as to why mine is a Conroe core, I thought that all E4300's were allendales.... Hell, I can run 3.15GHZ on 1.4V, so I am wondering what the problem is with your chip



nope they released conroe and allendale cores look around i believe the conroe clocks better


----------



## Lekamies (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2007)

you didn't take scores from the other one did you or am i going to have to post them again?


----------



## pt (Sep 7, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you didn't take scores from the other one did you or am i going to have to post them again?



?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you take the scores from the other thread and out on the score list here?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry i just looked again you did.


----------



## pt (Sep 7, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sorry i just looked again you did.



i updated everyone on the last thread and then with that update i started a new one


----------



## trt740 (Sep 7, 2007)

*first attempt with my e2160*


----------



## trt740 (Sep 7, 2007)

trt740 said:


>



here is my cpu clock


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 12, 2007)

heres my new e6750 at 3.6ghz.i am gonna shoot for more tho'

passed sm2 at 1.425vcore too.failed it below that.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 12, 2007)

trt740 said:


>



  Very nice!!!


----------



## pt (Sep 21, 2007)

bump


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 23, 2007)

Broken into the top 10....more to come tho   There is def more to come from this chip and this is only with my memory running at 990Mhz, the new cooling helps a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2007)

cool,ive just beat my 6300's science mark score


----------



## trt740 (Sep 29, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> cool,ive just beat my 6300's science mark score




great tigger but your e6300 was and is a super great chip.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2007)

too right,the guy who bought the 6300/p5b-dlx(i insisted on selling them as a pair) is going from a xp2800+ to that board and 6300.it was a great chip that.

incidently,my 6750 is upto 495fsb/3960mhz now






at 1.535vcore/35c idle


----------



## trt740 (Sep 29, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> too right,the guy who bought the 6300/p5b-dlx(i insisted on selling them as a pair) is going from a xp2800+ to that board and 6300.it was a great chip that.
> 
> incidently,my 6750 is upto 495fsb/3960mhz now
> 
> ...



does that motherboard have a unlink function for memory


----------



## trt740 (Sep 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> does that motherboard have a unlink function for memory


 my old evga board was faster than this board. lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 29, 2007)

PT youve not updated mine yet from last week!


----------



## pt (Sep 29, 2007)

i has cold 
(/\ error made on purpose)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2007)

got upto 4ghz,at 1.56vcore woot

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=248440


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2007)

heres my 4ghz sm2 score 






vcore at 1.56v,max temp was about 59c.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=248440


----------



## ace80 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi guys, been a while.
Got a new board, Asus Blitz Formula S.E.

My best score so far  Back in the top 10!


----------



## pt (Sep 30, 2007)

the best i'm ever going to reach with this cpu


----------



## pt (Sep 30, 2007)

all updated!
great score ace80, i bet those reaper helped a lot, since your cpu speed is rather low for top10, btw, you took tatty from top10, so he might go after you with the whole army
be afraid...


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2007)

pt said:


> all updated!
> great score ace80, i bet those reaper helped a lot, since your pcu speed is rather low for top10, btw, you took tatty from top10, so he might go after you with the whole army
> be afraid...



I will!!!  Going shoppping.....watch this space when I return.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2007)

OK, here you go, back in I beleive! 7th place!!   Hmmmmm Trt is just ahead of me,  I will have to change that tomorrow.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 30, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> OK, here you go, back in I beleive! 7th place!!   Hmmmmm Trt is just ahead of me,  I will have to change that tomorrow.



What did you do. Also with my new chip and motherboard in this bench even at 4.1ghz I cannot beat my e6600 good luck Tatty hope you do it..


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 30, 2007)

stiil waiting for colder weather to do a 4.2ghz run......


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2007)

trt740 said:


> What did you do. Also with my new chip and motherboard in this bench even at 4.1ghz I cannot beat my e6600 good luck Tatty hope you do it..



Didnt really do anything, I have just never got round to really pushing the chip and bench at the same time if you get my meaning, all of these scores have been without any memory tweaking, just running at around 925Mhz but on 4-3-3-10 @ 2T, might try them again tomorrow at 1170mhz 5-5-5-15.....see if that makes any difference, then hopefully I will get enuff courage up to try a kamikaze run at 4.25+.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2007)

a slight bump on my score to 2199,same clock speed.


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 1, 2007)

1094....laptop in my system specs


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 2, 2007)

First try at 4200mhz......


----------



## pt (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice 
will update later


----------



## ace80 (Oct 7, 2007)

New proc and a new score.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 7, 2007)

if you use 9 multi and 4:5 divider,you`ll have the same cpu scores but bigger mem bandwidth and 99% better score at the same frequency..


----------



## ace80 (Oct 7, 2007)

multi only goes between 6-8. i can use a 4:5 divider but only on the 1066 strap and at these frequencies i think its putting alot of pressure on the chipset. Tried but cannot get it stable at the mo.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2007)

ace80 said:


> multi only goes between 6-8. i can use a 4:5 divider but only on the 1066 strap and at these frequencies i think its putting alot of pressure on the chipset. Tried but cannot get it stable at the mo.



Nice score tho Ace....I might pip you in SuperPi and have a bit more raw speed but my memory cannot match yours...I cannot get more than 1170 outta mine so I am not going to be beating that SM2 score!!  Nice one


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> if you use 9 multi and 4:5 divider,you`ll have the same cpu scores but bigger mem bandwidth and 99% better score at the same frequency..



His is a 6750....no 9.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 7, 2007)

oh yes....i`m sorry...


----------



## ace80 (Oct 8, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice score tho Ace....I might pip you in SuperPi and have a bit more raw speed but my memory cannot match yours...I cannot get more than 1170 outta mine so I am not going to be beating that SM2 score!!  Nice one



Just for you Tatty  could prob bring the tRAS down a bit but hey
These Reapers are mental, think the best i got outta them was 1370mhz @ cas 6






Oh and think again on the superpi front  , unless you've got a sub 12sec run


----------



## trt740 (Oct 8, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Just for you Tatty  could prob bring the tRAS down a bit but hey
> These Reapers are mental, think the best i got outta them was 1370mhz @ cas 6
> 
> 
> ...



NICE RAM SPEED


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2007)

Bring it on in SuperPI Ace, as I said.....4.3Gig has been acheived!  Just need some colder weather to use it


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2007)

Here it is again PT......


----------



## pt (Oct 9, 2007)

updated
congratz on your way back to top 10!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 10, 2007)

pt said:


> updated
> congratz on your way back to top 10!



anyone know when AMDS new chips are coming out for god sakes I haven' built a new system in atleast 2 weeks.


----------



## pt (Oct 10, 2007)

the am2 barcelona are comming in november/december 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=41710


----------



## trt740 (Oct 10, 2007)

pt said:


> the am2 barcelona are comming in november/december
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=41710



Thank God then I can get this Intel  out of my system and move back to the good guys. With all this upgrading I wish I had my old mushkin redline ddr400 my DFI ultra d lanparty and my FX60 and a 2900 xt 1gig  . Thats would still be plenty fast for anything out right now. What a waste but upgrading continues. I bet it would have broke 11000 in 3dmarks06 anything past 9000 is fine for just about anything now. Now back to planning my next upgrade.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 17, 2007)

New score- 2006.42 @ 3600


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

pt said:


> the am2 barcelona are comming in november/december
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=41710



But I dont think they will compete particularily well from what I have read?........I think intel have "it in the bag" with their forthcoming 45nm quads.......I may be wrong, just hope us AMD fanboi's dont get too disappointed but I fear we will be.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 17, 2007)

*still cannot beat my 680I and e6600 new best for p35 and e6850*



Tatty_One said:


> But I dont think they will compete particularily well from what I have read?........I think intel have "it in the bag" with their forthcoming 45nm quads.......I may be wrong, just hope us AMD fanboi's dont get too disappointed but I fear we will be.



Better get benching Tatty just wooped ya


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 17, 2007)

5-8-8-29????????


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

looks like I might just have to beat that score tonite Trt 

Edit:  Tommorow night....granddaughters on her way here!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> looks like I might just have to beat that score tonite Trt
> 
> Edit:  Tommorow night....granddaughters on her way here!



Make it real high  because I have another higher bench saved LOL


----------



## trt740 (Oct 17, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> 5-8-8-29????????



ah yes. im tightening that as we speak


----------



## DOM (Oct 17, 2007)

trt740 said:


> ah yes. im tightening that as we speak



yeah your mem scores are low for that speed 

what about 5-5-5-15 or 5-5-5-5 

how much volts where you using ?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Aw heck here is something to shoot for anyway*



Tatty_One said:


> looks like I might just have to beat that score tonite Trt
> 
> Edit:  Tommorow night....granddaughters on her way here!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Make it real high  because I have another higher bench saved LOL



Good, cause I already have 2318.45!!!   I just know I can do better.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

Damn Trt and I swear when I posted just a second ago I had not looked at that score of your above truly....damn just pipped you, will do another run tomorrow, I want 2350 before I post!


----------



## DOM (Oct 17, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn Trt and I swear when I posted just a second ago I had not looked at that score of your above truly....damn just pipped you, will do another run tomorrow, I want 2350 before I post!



 you still beat him buy 0000.04


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> you still beat him buy 0000.04



I know....thats just so sad!  I really didnt see that last post of his when I posted, I just read the post a couple above that about him having a better result just waiting (which I have also).  

Edit:  I think I need to get some new ram, mine is holding me back a bit, my run was at 4.21Gig (faster than Trt's) but at that speed I cannot get more than 1150Mhz outta my ram so he has a fair bit more in his memory although they are effectively the same chips as mine, have been looking at the GSkill HK series, stocks at 800Mhz at 3-4-3-5.....will do those timings at 1000Mhz with more volts or will do 1300Mhz easy at 5-5-5-15 according to reviews.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 17, 2007)

i believe it`s time for me to do a 4250mhz run....


----------



## pt (Oct 18, 2007)

i'm waiting for that run


----------



## trt740 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm done for diagnostic set up fuxxxed my computer up on the laptop now trying to get my system back.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 18, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I know....thats just so sad!  I really didnt see that last post of his when I posted, I just read the post a couple above that about him having a better result just waiting (which I have also).
> 
> Edit:  I think I need to get some new ram, mine is holding me back a bit, my run was at 4.21Gig (faster than Trt's) but at that speed I cannot get more than 1150Mhz outta my ram so he has a fair bit more in his memory although they are effectively the same chips as mine, have been looking at the GSkill HK series, stocks at 800Mhz at 3-4-3-5.....will do those timings at 1000Mhz with more volts or will do 1300Mhz easy at 5-5-5-15 according to reviews.



No I have one saved .10 faster than his but system down thx to DOOM


----------



## trt740 (Oct 18, 2007)

2318.55 to be exact


----------



## DOM (Oct 18, 2007)

trt740 said:


> DOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why did I listen to you My system is so FXXXXXXED up AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!



pmed


----------



## trt740 (Oct 18, 2007)

Okay after a complete reinstall i'm back


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Okay after a complete reinstall i'm back



Sleep?  Whats the time with you?  I am at work, why arent U!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 18, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Sleep?  Whats the time with you?  I am at work, why arent U!



607 am was drinking coffe before work. I see about 5 hours a day because of old injuries.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## cdawall (Oct 22, 2007)

tried the 1066 bus mod on that chip thermo?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Oct 23, 2007)

No. Tell me more?


----------



## ace80 (Nov 5, 2007)

Cold night tonight, bench time again.
Got it to run on 1066 strap with mem @ 1300mhz  and cpu is only @ 4160mhz


----------



## pt (Nov 5, 2007)

3rd place
not bad, that is helping alot!


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 14, 2007)

P4HT clocked on air like a mofo!


----------



## niko084 (Jan 4, 2008)

RAWR new score!

2010.15- Going to go for more later
e6750 @ 3600 450x8
900mhz DDR2 5-5-5-15 1:1


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2008)

hmm time to do some balls to the walls runs on my 3000+ before its gone  2.1vcore anyone?

maybe a s478 P4 3.2ghz preshott to go with that score as well...


----------



## Judas (Jan 5, 2008)

Gave  SM a quick run....  here's my newest score


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats very nice Judas.......what speed is your DDR3 running at?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 6, 2008)

*another try with new chip*


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 10, 2008)

*First Try witht he new chip, not bad*


----------



## Judas (Jan 10, 2008)

up date


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 10, 2008)

*a question*

When I run sciencemark on my proc I get results between 1900 and 2000, but it only uses between 20 and 30 percent, and i didnt pay any attention to the cores but is it a single thread bench??  I couldnt get it to max my proc, or did i do something wrong?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 10, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> When I run sciencemark on my proc I get results between 1900 and 2000, but it only uses between 20 and 30 percent, and i didnt pay any attention to the cores but is it a single thread bench??  I couldnt get it to max my proc, or did i do something wrong?



I beleive it is a single threadded app, it only tests certain functions/calulations of the CPU which is probably why it does not fully load it, many of those functions also relate to memory control, data throughput and interface relationship so therefore other factors are relevant, apart from the CPU, like the northbridge on an Intel system, "on die" memory controller on an AMD system/CPU as well has HDD access and data throughput.

Memory bandwidth for example plays a very large part in this bench.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks for the response, I see how that would make sense.


----------



## DOM (Jan 10, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> When I run sciencemark on my proc I get results between 1900 and 2000, but it only uses between 20 and 30 percent, and i didnt pay any attention to the cores but is it a single thread bench??  I couldnt get it to max my proc, or did i do something wrong?



the test it both

One Core





Two Core


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 11, 2008)

I stand corrected!  I got a higher score disabling my cores and running the test at 4.4Gig than I did with both cores at 4.1Gig?  Maybe the memory divider played its part, my memory was much higher at 4.4gig tho.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 11, 2008)

figured I'd get mine in here!


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 11, 2008)

Guys,
I must doing something wrong or stupid. It wont run primordia or molecular dynamics.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 11, 2008)

Its not you its the program ...i had the same issue with my Opty170 rig. Honestly cant remember what fixed it tho...sorry!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 11, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Guys,
> I must doing something wrong or stupid. It wont run primordia or molecular dynamics.



Add a little extra VCore, thats the point where the CPU is working the hardest, perhaps with Vdroop you are getting stability issue's.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 11, 2008)

i guess time has come to break my record withe Wolfdale and the new fresh batch of the HZ.


----------



## DOM (Jan 11, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Guys,
> I must doing something wrong or stupid. It wont run primordia or molecular dynamics.



did you extract it after you downloaded it ?


----------



## Judas (Jan 11, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats very nice Judas.......what speed is your DDR3 running at?



Erm.. think it was  1440 mhz  7-7-7-20


----------



## Judas (Jan 11, 2008)

My new Black ice  GT EXTREME  rad  arrived to day


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 11, 2008)

There is more to be got out of that 6850 yet!  I benched SM2 at 4.2gig ish I think on air so you should be able to do more, and mine at the time was with a poxy Anus P5N-E Sli.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 12, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Add a little extra VCore, thats the point where the CPU is working the hardest, perhaps with Vdroop you are getting stability issue's.



Thanks Tatty. Never thought of that because I am orthos stable.


----------



## Judas (Jan 12, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> There is more to be got out of that 6850 yet!  I benched SM2 at 4.2gig ish I think on air so you should be able to do more, and mine at the time was with a poxy Anus P5N-E Sli.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 12, 2008)

Lol, booting to windows and running 3D Mark 2006 are VERY different, remember I could boot to windows, run superPI all at 4.43gig ......2006 would have crashed before it even started!


----------



## Judas (Jan 12, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, booting to windows and running 3D Mark 2006 are VERY different, remember I could boot to windows, run superPI all at 4.43gig ......20006 would have crashed before it even started!



Was that with one or two cores? I am quite happy with the score i have,this is not a 3d mark test


----------



## trickson (Jan 12, 2008)

I would like to add mine to the list .


----------



## ace80 (Jan 12, 2008)

Just noticed that the score on the front page is not my best this is:






Trickson, does it really take you 1.632v to be stable @ 3.85ghz, the same gets me between 4-4.1ghz.
Also how you doing for temps?


----------



## trickson (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes unfortunately yes it does I can't seem to get any more . I think I have to do some RAM changes but I don't know what right now. the temps are great nothing over 60 fully loaded!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 12, 2008)

Judas said:


> Was that with one or two cores? I am quite happy with the score i have,this is not a 3d mark test



No I know, my point is that 2006 takes greater stability than SM2, an overclock at high speeds is great (my 4.43gig.....one core by the way ) but it means nothing if you cant get stability across the full spectrum of benches, you obviously have a good one there, all I am saying is, as you have more extreme cooling than I do, I reckon you should be able to run both SM2 AND 2006 above 4.2gig and if you can.....you can compete with any quad clocked below about 3.4Gig in 2006!


----------



## ace80 (Jan 12, 2008)

trickson said:


> Yes unfortunately yes it does I can't seem to get any more . I think I have to do some RAM changes but I don't know what right now. the temps are great nothing over 60 fully loaded!


Unfortunatly i've never used an nvidia board so i can't comment on any bios options and such.
Firstly as you've done i'd use a 1:1 or lower divider on the ram and slacken the timings off just to rule out mem issues.
Have you tried lowering the multi on the cpu to see if the board will post with a higher fsb? If so whats the highest fsb you've reached?


----------



## trickson (Jan 12, 2008)

ace80 said:


> Unfortunatly i've never used an nvidia board so i can't comment on any bios options and such.
> Firstly as you've done i'd use a 1:1 or lower divider on the ram and slacken the timings off just to rule out mem issues.
> Have you tried lowering the multi on the cpu to see if the board will post with a higher fsb? If so whats the highest fsb you've reached?



No it will not post with a lower multi and I just tried to lower tha RAM to 667 and well no go I just can't seem to get the CPU past 3.9Ghz I can run fully stable at 3.9Ghz just have to pump up the Vcore even more and I don't get it .


----------



## ace80 (Jan 13, 2008)

trickson said:


> No it will not post with a lower multi and I just tried to lower tha RAM to 667 and well no go I just can't seem to get the CPU past 3.9Ghz I can run fully stable at 3.9Ghz just have to pump up the Vcore even more and I don't get it .


Well 3.9Ghz is still a good oc. I'd like to say its not the cpu thats limiting your oc because i would've thought that your board would do fsb 500mhz from what i've read of review samples.
You know of anyone else with the same board being able to achieve higher fsb, with or without the same cpu.


----------



## trickson (Jan 13, 2008)

ace80 said:


> Well 3.9Ghz is still a good oc. I'd like to say its not the cpu thats limiting your oc because i would've thought that your board would do fsb 500mhz from what i've read of review samples.
> You know of anyone else with the same board being able to achieve higher fsb, with or without the same cpu.


No I have not found any one as of yet .


----------



## pt (Jan 13, 2008)

glad everyone doing sm again


----------



## DOM (Jan 13, 2008)

pt said:


> glad everyone doing sm again



and stilll no update 

Last edited by Thermopylae_480 : 10-21-2007 at 11:23 PM.


----------



## pt (Jan 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Last edited by Thermopylae_480 : 10-21-2007 at 11:23 PM.





will do it later, going to sleep now


----------



## trickson (Jan 13, 2008)

pt said:


> will do it later, going to sleep now



Famous last words ..
I still wait for an update .


----------



## Judas (Jan 16, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> No I know, my point is that 2006 takes greater stability than SM2, an overclock at high speeds is great (my 4.43gig.....one core by the way ) but it means nothing if you cant get stability across the full spectrum of benches, you obviously have a good one there, all I am saying is, as you have more extreme cooling than I do, I reckon you should be able to run both SM2 AND 2006 above 4.2gig and if you can.....you can compete with any quad clocked below about 3.4Gig in 2006!



Well i have not even tried 3D mark 2006 at 4.1 yet let alone 4.2 might not even run, how do you switch off one core ?
Oh btw  i got my hands on a second hand  QX6800  cost me about  300 quid


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 16, 2008)

Judas said:


> Well i have not even tried 3D mark 2006 at 4.1 yet let alone 4.2 might not even run, how do you switch off one core ?
> Oh btw  i got my hands on a second hand  QX6800  cost me about  300 quid



£300  yhey are giving them away over here, generally a decent Q6600 (G0) will overclock better but you may have yourself one of those Good ones. 

I have an option in my BIOS to disable "multithredding" so just leaving one core operational, I am dying to see what I can get my Xeon X3220 to with just one core active


----------



## Judas (Jan 16, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> £300  yhey are giving them away over here, generally a decent Q6600 (G0) will overclock better but you may have yourself one of those Good ones.
> 
> I have an option in my BIOS to disable "multithredding" so just leaving one core operational, I am dying to see what I can get my Xeon X3220 to with just one core active



Oh rite ill have to check in my bios see if that option is there. Thought you already received your Xeon X3220? The QX6800  has been upto 4.8 ghz and been 3D mark 2006 bench stable with tec, so we will see how far she will go on water and anways its my first quad core and since many Q6600 cant do 4 ghz  so i thought the  Qx would be a better choice  since this can...(i am hoping)


----------



## Judas (Jan 16, 2008)

This is the one i bought, cpu-Z screen shot


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 19, 2008)

now that i so far have my 24/7 settings i thought i`d brake my record...


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 20, 2008)

a bit better testing at 1.496Vcore..


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2008)

nice one giorgos 

when are we going to see some 3DMark from you  would like to see how much better they are with the 6mb L2


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 20, 2008)

i`ve done a quick run from each 3D (01-03-05-06-AQ3) but i dont like the scores at all...


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> i`ve done a quick run from each 3D (01-03-05-06-AQ3) but i dont like the scores at all...



 so its not better then the 65nm dual cores or you wanted to be close to the Q's ?


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 20, 2008)

it`s far better than the 65 ones...
but i didnt like the scores...they where done fast without any searching..


----------



## SinxarKnights (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2008)

Not the best, but it does the job of some faster systems...lol


----------



## DOM (Feb 4, 2008)

sneekypeet, how high can you get with the 8X ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2008)

4.0GHz when its really cold....havent really tried to mess with it much...any specific reason?


----------



## DOM (Feb 4, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> 4.0GHz when its really cold....havent really tried to mess with it much...any specific reason?



naw thinking about getting something new but dont know what 

was looking at the ThermoChill PA120.3 3x120mm or a mobo


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2008)

this mobo does fine...would love to see what its capable of with a much better CPU with lower voltage requirements. Even with water on my B2 stepping it takes like 1.7+V to the core to boot to windows with it! Temps are too crazy for me to run it there without the windows open in Ohio...lol


----------



## DOM (Feb 4, 2008)

what link of temps are you getting ? 1.52v


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2008)

say ~54*C at load with orthos.


----------



## DOM (Feb 4, 2008)

small of blend ? it it cool in the room I always just wanted to get to 4GHz


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2008)

my room ambient is 23*C and that is all out blend stress test.

Took me to use outside winter air(almost0*C to boot 4.0GHz.....just got to get on the outerware...lol


----------



## DOM (Feb 4, 2008)

well i was at 32f to just get my 06 run here


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well i was at 32f to just get my 06 run here



Very nice....thats the same as here at 0*C...took me like 1.72V to boot and run a couple of simple tests. Got Spi...I think i may have gotten off a AM3 run as well. not much else tho.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 16, 2008)

*Add please!*

*E2140 @ 3.4GHz - 1937.22*


----------



## pt (Apr 16, 2008)

if u update the list i will post it


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 16, 2008)

pt said:


> if u update the list i will post it



Oh god... Hey dude-* finally* managed to beat your SuperPi1M score... Took me flipping ages- and silly amounts of tweaking. Just shows what a fast time you had with that E2180  
EDIT: Wait a sec - surely you just add me in - there's no other numbers past 11.


----------



## pt (Apr 16, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> Oh god... Hey dude-* finally* managed to beat your SuperPi1M score... Took me flipping ages- and silly amounts of tweaking. Just shows what a fast time you had with that E2180
> EDIT: Wait a sec - surely you just add me in - there's no other numbers past 11.



u BEAT ME??
 I DEMAND PROOF,


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 16, 2008)

pt said:


> u BEAT ME??
> I DEMAND PROOF,



 - 17.485s

EDIT: Just made it a little quicker again


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 16, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> now that i so far have my 24/7 settings i thought i`d brake my record...



hmmmm I might just have to do an SM2 run again, with ram running at over 1800mhz I reckon thats pretty beatable


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> a bit better testing at 1.496Vcore..



this ones better Tatty_One


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 16, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> this ones better Tatty_One



I know, I saw after lol, never mind, have yet another chip on the way, reckon with ram at 1850mhz I would only need to get the CPU to around 4.3gig to beat that score, memory bandwidth is BIG in SM2.
Nevertheless, whether I do or dont......thats a damn nice score!


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 17, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I know, I saw after lol, never mind, have yet another chip on the way, reckon with ram at 1850mhz I would only need to get the CPU to around 4.3gig to beat that score, memory bandwidth is BIG in SM2.
> Nevertheless, whether I do or dont......thats a damn nice score!



Agreed - makes my E2140 feel a little humble  But I think I've got the highest Pentium branded score so for the moment I'm happy!


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 21, 2008)

*2k+ with AMD!!!*

First benchies trying my new water setup 






We'll see if i'm able to improve it, anyway i'm really happy, almost same score as a Q6600 @ 3,6Ghz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 21, 2008)

I will have a new score up when i get my new CPU 5000+BE should be here this week.

BTW nice score with the 6400


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck and thank you!


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Good luck and than you!



I'd say more congratulations on your RAM mate. Very nice speeds you've got going there- and the CPU is not exactly shoddy either! 3.6GHz Athlon - that is something to be proud of.


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 21, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> I'd say more congratulations on your RAM mate. Very nice speeds you've got going there- and the CPU is not exactly shoddy either! 3.6GHz Athlon - that is something to be proud of.



Thank you =) I'm really happy of this RAM, i think the chips are not Micron D9 at all but they're doing a good good job at 2,3V (been running for more than two months at that voltage) ... though i'm not getting a real 100% stability at 3,6 w/1200 on RAM, and i don't know why is caused at all, maybe it's the memory, maybe it's the CPU, i'll keep trying and tweaking cause i'm 100% stable at 3,54-3,57 w/1180-1190 on RAM, we'll see 

Again, thank you!


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2008)

Need to work on the MEM


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice one DOM! With faster memory i think you'll be able to hit 2200 or maybe more, keep up the good work =)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 21, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Nice one DOM! With faster memory i think you'll be able to hit 2200 or maybe more, keep up the good work =)



after seeing your 6400 @ 3.6 and the Intel @3.6 it shows that AMD still can keep up with Intel if you have fast RAM.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> after seeing your 6400 @ 3.6 and the Intel @3.6 it shows that AMD still can keep up with Intel if you have fast RAM.



In an AMD biased test. I freely admit that - I had that 4600X2 remember


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 21, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> In an AMD biased test. I freely admit that - I had that 4600X2 remember



I know you had the 4600 x2 you and pancho kept getting higher overclock then i could..  You know i had a 4600x2 but it shit its self and i have a 5000 BE on the way


----------



## cdawall (Apr 21, 2008)

still tweaking


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 21, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Need to work on the MEM
> 
> Score covering the cute baby's face.



Hey dom have you tried running 515 FSB X7 Multi and see if you ram will do 1030MHz?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2008)

First run with baby Wolfdale E8200, no memory tweaks = cr*p strap/divider, she will boot to 4.5gig but is about as stable as I am after 20 beers and a handful of whiskeys 

Hopefully a bit more to come when I get these memory options sorted on this board......


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> First run with baby Wolfdale E8200, no memory tweaks = cr*p strap/divider, she will boot to 4.5gig but is about as stable as I am after 20 beers and a handful of whiskeys
> 
> Hopefully a bit more to come when I get these memory options sorted on this board......



Impressive OC Tatty!  Im thinkin the E8200 is quite the deal


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Impressive OC Tatty!  Im thinkin the E8200 is quite the deal



Not sure that that 2nd rate motherboard will give ya 550FSB+    Apparently they dont all do upto 4.5gig 9the chip).....I must have got lucky.......makes a change for me.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Not sure that that 2nd rate motherboard will give ya 550FSB+    Apparently they dont all do upto 4.5gig 9the chip).....I must have got lucky.......makes a change for me.



Good 4 yah!

Second rate motherboard????   You callin my rampage a second rate mobo! hehe

Im thinking of using it in a LAN box, Im only really interested in a stable 4ghz.  And the 8x seems to be plenty.  Im gonna use a p5b deluxe, and they do pretty well with the wolfies I thought??


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 21, 2008)

heres mine dont know where that takes me


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Good 4 yah!
> 
> Second rate motherboard????   You callin my rampage a second rate mobo! hehe
> 
> Im thinking of using it in a LAN box, Im only really interested in a stable 4ghz.  And the 8x seems to be plenty.  Im gonna use a p5b deluxe, and they do pretty well with the wolfies I thought??



yeah I think the P5B does pretty well, show show you 500fsb no probs, just updated to a new BIOS (P4) for this board and got 590FSB out of her, but sadly not on the 8 multi.....just 7


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Hey dom have you tried running 515 FSB X7 Multi and see if you ram will do 1030MHz?



LOL yeah she's there 

I dont think this mobo can get 515, I dont know how some ppl get higher on a lower muilt i never have


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> LOL yeah she's there
> 
> I dont think this mobo can get 515, I dont know how some ppl get higher on a lower muilt i never have
> 
> ...


----------



## DOM (Apr 22, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I just think that the P5B is limited to 475fsb for the quads....different boards different limits, obviously you get to the point where the chip is the limiting factor, supposidly the 790i's will run a Yorkie upto around 520-525fsb but until mine arrives I cannot verify that.


I need to mod it then I think it well fly, the NB most off need like 1.7v+ for 500, MEM's fine at 2.25v at that speed 

but for 480 need to max out the v-core I guess to make up for the NB to make it in to windows


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 22, 2008)

oh i see that sciencemark is up and running again......niiiice....i`ll try one later..


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 22, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Not sure that that 2nd rate motherboard will give ya 550FSB+    Apparently they dont all do upto 4.5gig 9the chip).....I must have got lucky.......makes a change for me.



a rampage X48 i tried gave me 580fsb max..


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> a rampage X48 i tried gave me 580fsb max..



Is that all?  pffft you need to go 790i then


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 22, 2008)

580 is a very descent fsb M8...dont look at XS where they show 600+...all of them are with modded mobos or special made ones (see Foxconn etc etc)..


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> 580 is a very descent fsb M8...dont look at XS where they show 600+...all of them are with modded mobos or special made ones (see Foxconn etc etc)..



No I was talking from personal experience not forum/review experience, I'll do you a run tonight when I get home.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 23, 2008)

*here is my first attempt*


----------



## suraswami (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't know if any good.

X2 5600 @ 3255


----------



## trt740 (Apr 23, 2008)

*this is about all she has for now*


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 23, 2008)

wow TRT, it seems that 3110 loves to OC!!!  Thats the e8400 xeon proc right??  
Have you ran it under 3dmark yet?  Id be curious to see what it does in the CPU portion of that


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2008)

and the 4th highest AMD score


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 25, 2008)

Just need to tweak the memory now, Baby Wolfie is about at it's stable max sadly, can boot to windows at 4.5gig but no matter how much more volts I put thru her she wont keep stable, it's not the FSB as I can drop to 7x multi and hit 590, I just think she has had her lot.

I should clear 2,600 with some memory tweaking but am near me limit.


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 25, 2008)

4,45Ghz on a E8200 with just air? ... that's a horse race man!


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> and the 4th highest AMD score



Excellent job man! Really pumping out the performance from your new system.


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 26, 2008)

Btw, who's first in AMD race cause the list hasn't been updated since dec of 2006, lol!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2008)

what is going on here... the sempron 3200@3.1ghz is getting better then my 5000+BE @3.2ghz. RAM on the BE is running tigher timings


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 26, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what is going on here... the sempron 3200@3.1ghz is getting better then my 5000+BE @3.2ghz. RAM on the BE is running tigher timings



I presume thats tighter rather than higher.. Run the memory as fast as you can - scmk2 prefers speed to timings as a general rule.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2008)

ok thanks... when i was running the sempron i was at cas 5 @ like 9xx i am running cas 4@834mhz... So would it be best to keep the cas 4 and go for 900+mhz or just go for the cas 5 and try for 900+?


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 26, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ok thanks... when i was running the sempron i was at cas 5 @ like 9xx i am running cas 4@834mhz... So would it be best to keep the cas 4 and go for 900+mhz or just go for the cas 5 and try for 900+?



Go for as high speed you can- literally MAX it out - then try for tighter timings afterwards.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 26, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> Go for as high speed you can- literally MAX it out - then try for tighter timings afterwards.



Yup....SM2 LOVES bandwidth.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2008)

o really well sounds like i need to do a 270*12 run


----------



## trt740 (Apr 26, 2008)

*I just wanted to see what effect 2gbx2 would have on this test*



trt740 said:


>



this is crappy ram at just over ddr2 1000 55515t2 and my chip at 4.6ghz because the ram is unstable. It doesn't make a difference at this speed.


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 27, 2008)

a quick one.cooling the 8500 with a mini SS (~ -19C load)..


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> a quick one.cooling the 8500 with a mini SS (~ -19C load)..



pic to small


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 27, 2008)

here is a bigger one..


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 27, 2008)

I just knew giorgos could not stand being beaten


----------



## trt740 (Apr 27, 2008)

*not that it means much but hes only running one*



theonetruewill said:


> I just knew giorgos could not stand being beaten



core when he does it. thats why the bottom of his cpuz is covered  That how he gets his clock so high innovation.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 27, 2008)

cdawall said:


> and the 4th highest AMD score



how are you getting so high?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 27, 2008)

I think i was @ 3.2ghz


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 27, 2008)

pos - go for even faster raw memory speed - tune timings afterwards.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 27, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> pos - go for even faster raw memory speed - tune timings afterwards.



will do a little l8er


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 27, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> will do a little l8er



I know it may not help, but I don't know if you might be able to get any more speed out of those sticks with 5-5-5-18 or not. If it's minimal then obviously don't bother - but do check if it enhances your score.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 27, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> I know it may not help, but I don't know if you might be able to get any more speed out of those sticks with 5-5-5-18 or not. If it's minimal then obviously don't bother - but do check if it enhances your score.



will do...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 27, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how are you getting so high?



heavily tweaked system+an extra 1gb of ram might be whats doing it 




p_o_s_pc said:


> I think i was @ 3.2ghz



thats a really low score mine @ lower ram speeds beat it by ~130pts @ 3.2ghz



cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/080421/scm2 3200mhz.png
> 
> still tweaking



and killed it @ 3.35



cdawall said:


> and the 4th highest AMD score
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080424/scm2 1805_36.png


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 27, 2008)

figured i'd throw mine in there 5000 black edition at 3.503Ghz 1.45v.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 27, 2008)

actually i think that makes me #1 for amd's sweet... i think


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 27, 2008)

damn i can't get my 5000+BE to 3.5ghz evern on 1.56v


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> core when he does it. thats why the bottom of his cpuz is covered  That how he gets his clock so high innovation.



yep, that's more then likely true  most of us already know


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 27, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> actually i think that makes me #1 for amd's sweet... i think



Wtf? I achieved 2014.16 with 6400+ BE @ 3.6Ghz! That makes me #1 ??!?!?!


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 27, 2008)

2 cores enabled guys...i`ll rerun it today for you to see..


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 27, 2008)

okay....


----------



## cdawall (Apr 27, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> figured i'd throw mine in there 5000 black edition at 3.503Ghz 1.45v.



i'm taking this one down


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 27, 2008)

i think i could do better


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> here is a bigger one..






giorgos th. said:


> okay....



 there not the same speed 4.9GHz, 4.8GHz 

 1Ghz for 4 points


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 27, 2008)

have you ever heard the word fine tuning?
i cannot see 1ghz somewhere...


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2008)

that's some fine tuning there


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 27, 2008)

at least i have these scores...i dont only see them on the net...
have you ever seen 5ghz out of your cpu??
i dont think so....
so you are not in a position to judge others M8..


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 27, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> at least i have these scores...i dont only see them on the net...
> have you ever seen 5ghz out of your cpu??
> i dont think so....
> so you are not in a position to judge others M8..



I don't think he was criticising you giorgos.... quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> I don't think he was criticising you giorgos.... quite the opposite in fact.


LOL your where right



giorgos th. said:


> at least i have these scores...i dont only see them on the net...
> have you ever seen 5ghz out of your cpu??
> i dont think so....
> so you are not in a position to judge others M8..


I would if I had your stuff and know what you do, but wife would kill me and got the lil baby thats already making lots of noise, that dont let me sleep but I still love her 

but your good at what you do why would you be 25 in hwbot, I did see you where in the top 20 but im sure your going to get back up there


----------



## trt740 (Apr 28, 2008)

*wow little rude there*



giorgos th. said:


> at least i have these scores...i dont only see them on the net...
> have you ever seen 5ghz out of your cpu??
> i dont think so....
> so you are not in a position to judge others M8..



thats what they call a compliment


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 28, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i'm taking this one down



why did you take mine down??


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> why did you take mine down??



i'm going to beat your score


----------



## giorgos th. (May 2, 2008)

and a better one i found..


----------



## giorgos th. (May 13, 2008)

tried with better mem today...


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 13, 2008)

My friend just broke the 3000 barrier last week, looks like Giorgos is going to soon also, his was on an E8500 at 4.95gig and DDR3 memory at 1800mhz..........5-5-5-18 2T.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 13, 2008)

if i had DDR3 i`d brake it a long time ago.........
with DDR2 it`s much more difficult..


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> if i had DDR3 i`d brake it a long time ago.........
> with DDR2 it`s much more difficult..



wat volts are you running thru your DDR2 to get 4-4-4-4 @550?


----------



## giorgos th. (May 13, 2008)

2.4Vdimm


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> 2.4Vdimm



thats not much at all i will have to try that with mine when i get the new mobo seeing how this one only does 2.3v....the K9A2 does 3.2v hehe


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 10, 2008)

As the SuperPi runs .. this is the best i could manage till now with the E8400 in Vista x64 .. i'll try in XP as soon as i have time to install it cause i noticed best results on benchmarks due to the minor quantity of services and processes running ... also i'm having problems clocking my memory to the levels i was clocking it with the AMD 6400+ ... it's not doing more than 1100Mhz 5-5-5-15 or 990 4-4-4-12 ... i'll have to purchase better one soon ... anyway i think it's not bad at all


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 17, 2008)

cdawall said:


> thats not much at all i will have to try that with mine when i get the new mobo seeing how this one only does 2.3v....the K9A2 does 3.2v hehe



did you RMA your K9A2? 

BTW i got my OCZ ram today yet to put it in...


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> did you RMA your K9A2?
> 
> BTW i got my OCZ ram today yet to put it in...



nah thats when i had the K9A its just an old post i need to RMA mine anyway PCI-e 1 is dead but i honestly don't care....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 17, 2008)

cdawall said:


> nah thats when i had the K9A its just an old post i need to RMA mine anyway PCI-e 1 is dead but i honestly don't care....



I didn't even look at the date.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2008)

pt said:


> New thread, now i will only update the front page pls don't post scores on the other thread anymore
> thanks
> the list:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 2, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> tried with better mem today...



core voltage seems pretty high for the e8500. mine does 5ghz at 1.52v

is this any good?


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 2, 2008)

Compare it with a score i obtained yesterday, playing with 500x8 and 1200Mhz on memory, here's the result:






Though CPU-Z says DDR3 it's not, it's DDR2 ... I obtained just 150 points less ... than a 4.41Ghz bench i posted too, i'll investigate on the new memory, this looks promising 

Btw fit, you were using DDR3?? and at what speed?


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> core voltage seems pretty high for the e8500. mine does 5ghz at 1.52v



it can run with lower Vcore yes....i was running sth 3D before and i needed some more voltage..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 2, 2008)

i thought that's what was going on there. 

any idea how to get 3dmark06 to run at high OC's? it just gets an appcrash error and closes.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 2, 2008)

try some more pll,fsb termination voltage or play with the gtls..
and also check your mem configuration and voltage..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

my highest score for my 5KBE


----------



## rick22 (Jul 24, 2008)

my scores


----------



## cdawall (Aug 5, 2008)

alomost broke the score i got with my 5000BE @3.34ghz


----------



## Wile E (Aug 5, 2008)

Holy crap, I completely forgot about this bench. lol.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 14, 2008)

3K with ddr2 done....neeeeext.....


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2008)

shit well everyone is going to have some trouble toppping that one....

maybe DICE+my e7200ES can come close


----------



## DarkEgo (Aug 15, 2008)

It's not what you guy's are getting but I am happy.


----------



## rick22 (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## trt740 (Sep 24, 2008)

*first attempt*


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 24, 2008)

^ Nice run trt!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 24, 2008)

what shows the score in science mark? im running rite now...


----------



## trt740 (Sep 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> ^ Nice run trt!



need some DDR2 1100 to run 9x550= 5.0ghz but oh well for now.

here is a little better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just noticed my ram timing and I can go a bit faster


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry i meant to say CPU... . what is the cpu score part in the over all results page?


----------



## trt740 (Sep 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> ^ Nice run trt!





fullinfusion said:


> Sorry i meant to say CPU... . what is the cpu score part in the over all results page?



i'm not sure what your asking but this bench tests memory speed and bandwith mixed cpu crunching power, unlike super pi which is mainly cpu.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> i'm not sure what your asking but this bench tests memory speed and band with mixed cpu crunching power, unlike super pi which is mainly cpu.


sorry but what part of the score represents the cpu


----------



## trt740 (Sep 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> sorry but what part of the score represents the cpu



I believe the top three are physics calculation using the cpu. Run the test yourself and watch the stats it tells you.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I believe the top three are physics calculation using the cpu. Run the test yourself and watch the stats it tells you.



Agreed


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I believe the top three are physics calculation using the cpu. Run the test yourself and watch the stats it tells you.


ok thanks guys!  im struggling to hit 1900 @ 3.06 GHz.... but im doing a trial and error o/c here... im going for lower multi and higher bus speed's on this 9850 BE phenom with looser Tracer 1066 timings...set at 800MHz mode in the bios... i might need to tighten them up a tad... what ya's think?... 5.5.5.15.25 @944MHz


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 24, 2008)

i`m preparing a DDR3 score with the 8600 at 5.5ghz....


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 25, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> ok thanks guys!  im struggling to hit 1900 @ 3.06 GHz.... but im doing a trial and error o/c here... im going for lower multi and higher bus speed's on this 9850 BE phenom with looser Tracer 1066 timings...set at 800MHz mode in the bios... i might need to tighten them up a tad... what ya's think?... 5.5.5.15.25 @944MHz



I know its a huge read , but the AMD overclockers club used to bench with Sciencemark....Look in thre and get an Idea from that scoring list to see what you do compared to older 939 and earlier AM2 CPU's

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=21024&highlight=AMD+overclockers+club


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 28, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I know its a huge read , but the AMD overclockers club used to bench with Sciencemark....Look in thre and get an Idea from that scoring list to see what you do compared to older 939 and earlier AM2 CPU's
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=21024&highlight=AMD+overclockers+club


Hey thank you SP.... ill go and see what's up there...


----------



## drdaver (Sep 29, 2008)

nice scores trt


----------



## ace80 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice run trt.  I think we're all still waiting on giorgos monster run.
My new high score for now


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 6, 2008)

a score with DDR3..


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 8, 2008)

wow we are still doing this. man i havent done this on my new system yet


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 8, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> a score with DDR3..



wow that is a real nice score


----------



## Steevo (Oct 13, 2008)

3.04Ghz 5.5.5.15 @ 541Mhz Memory


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 15, 2008)

Does this thread even get updated anymore?
*2544.43 - 4.4 GHz E8400*


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 15, 2008)

10-22-07 from OP...I dont think so......lol


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 9, 2008)

First run at it, cant really push my cpu now that I have 2 extra gb of ram. Used get it to 3.2 stable. For some reason after I added two more sticks I cant get past 2.9ghz no matter wat I do. Oh well


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 9, 2008)

Oc'ed to 3.1ghz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 2, 2009)

we still updating this thread? got some new ones!!

http://img.techpowerup.org/090101/smark.jpg


----------



## trickson (Jan 2, 2009)

I would like to be added as well .


----------



## rak526 (Jan 6, 2009)

Just ran mine...


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 10, 2009)

*New Score*

2568.14 - E8400@ 4.4 GHz 1.33v


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 19, 2009)

This is my PII X4 940 @3.8Ghz - 2249

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21989&stc=1&d=1232324760


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 20, 2009)

I would be cool if PT would update his thread.... I know these threads are just pissing contests but it is interesting to see what people are able to do with their systems.  OOOOOHHH PT I beseech thee   please update this thread my liege!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 3dsage (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 23, 2009)

so does Science mark like speed or bandwidth


----------



## DOM (Jan 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so does Science mark like speed or bandwidth



both


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so does Science mark like speed or bandwidth



bandwidth look at my two scores i gained ~40pts  going from 1066 cl5 ->1260 cl6


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 23, 2009)

going to up my clock then and work on the ram speed/timings.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 23, 2009)

Is the GPU part of the equation?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Is the GPU part of the equation?



nope all cpu/ram


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 23, 2009)

first run going to try for more...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 23, 2009)

Cmon POS, you can get over 1850 with your setup.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2009)

you can do better POS




p_o_s_pc said:


> first run going to try for more...





cdawall said:


> and the 4th highest AMD score


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 23, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Cmon POS, you can get over 1850 with your setup.



my board don't like to post past 280 so let me try AOD. I just want 1800+

but i did get 3.4ghz and ~600 @6-6-6-12


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 23, 2009)

@cdawall & pos
My 24/7 clocks.....






I keep the volts up that high so I know she is super stable xD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 23, 2009)

not bad JR. It looks like the E52@3.17 is about the same as my 4850e@3.3


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not bad JR. It looks like the E52@3.17 is about the same as my 4850e@3.3



Thanks man. not to be like all cocky and stuff but she's got another gigahurz in her.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks man. not to be like all cocky and stuff but she's got another gigahurz in her.



well do it i want to see how close it is to my 7750


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> well do it i want to see how close it is to my 7750



Oh no worry I will ...

I thought you were at work? Also got the AMD Fusion Intel hack working .... on those same settings as above scored 11.2k in 3dm06. 2800 cpu score.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh no worry I will ...
> 
> I thought you were at work? Also got the AMD Fusion Intel hack working .... on those same settings as above scored 11.2k in 3dm06. 2800 cpu score.



sweet. i am but i can still post


----------



## Wile E (Jan 24, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh no worry I will ...
> 
> I thought you were at work? Also got the *AMD Fusion Intel hack* working .... on those same settings as above scored 11.2k in 3dm06. 2800 cpu score.



O Rly? Wile E is intrigued, and must have this info.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2009)

Ygpm Wile E.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 24, 2009)

I might push.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 24, 2009)

Moar!!!!


----------



## DOM (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Steevo (Jan 25, 2009)

Clock for clock the 940 is .60 efficency, and the i7 is .56 efficency at this benchmark, the highest difference is in stream. 


At the same clock a 940 would have a 2913 score. 




This is only one benchmark however, and doesn't mean much. Awsome clock BTW. What all are you using for cooling?


----------



## DOM (Jan 25, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Clock for clock the 940 is .60 efficency, and the i7 is .56 efficency at this benchmark, the highest difference is in stream.
> 
> 
> At the same clock a 940 would have a 2913 score.
> ...


i take it your asking me  loop 2Xd5 pumps, GTX 480 rad, d-tekv1cpu & gpu block and swiftech MCW30 chipset 

also my chipset is old look at the runs on page 11-12 there alot better then mine  there getting 26+k on steam and you well get like 24-26k i think if you where at the same clock 

makes me want to get a new mobo lol i didnt think mine was that bad i should be getting 28k+


----------



## Binge (Jan 25, 2009)

I think this is one of those tests that is better with HT turned off.


----------



## DOM (Jan 25, 2009)

Binge said:


> I think this is one of those tests that is better with HT turned off.



what happened to the stream is missing


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 27, 2009)

Latest Run -1906-


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2009)

so far will push way the hell up shortly

ram is terrible on this it was a XP having issues with clocks run lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2009)

not bad cdawall. I can't get my 4850e any higher for this test then my last run...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not bad cdawall. I can't get my 4850e any higher for this test then my last run...









need to tweak the ram up i should be able to hit 2500pts but my ram timings are sucky right now


look what they difference is on a slower chip i score pretty close



cdawall said:


>


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2009)

i wouldn't mind having a 7750


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i wouldn't mind having a 7750









almost 2500


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2009)

I know you can do it.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I know you can do it.



barely








and i told you you could buy my 7750BE


----------



## infrared (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats mate, that's one hell of a score for an AMD rig!

I wander how long before we see a PII & DDR3 score.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 27, 2009)

@cdawall

Nice solid runs! I should be getting the new cooler tomorrow. It may change my stable voltage settings so we will see what happens.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2009)

infrared said:


> Congrats mate, that's one hell of a score for an AMD rig!
> 
> I wander how long before we see a PII & DDR3 score.



find me a DDR3 board and i will give you some



JrRacinFan said:


> @cdawall
> 
> Nice solid runs! I should be getting the new cooler tomorrow. It may change my stable voltage settings so we will see what happens.




thanks  i cant wait to see


----------



## trt740 (Feb 22, 2009)

*I'm interested to see how the new amd systems compete in this bench*





my first attempt but not optimized


----------



## DOM (Feb 22, 2009)

with new mobo so still need alot of work on the mem to many things to set


----------



## trt740 (Feb 22, 2009)

DOM said:


> with new mobo so still need alot of work on the mem to many things to set



very nice


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 22, 2009)

Need some faster ram.


----------



## DOM (Mar 2, 2009)

trt740 said:


> very nice





mem 2.3v but can only run cas5 and cpu scores are lower lol


----------



## DOM (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

*Grumbles* I'll have to take my 4GB HyperX out and put my D9s in to get back into the top 3.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> *Grumbles* I'll have to take my 4GB HyperX out and put my D9s in to get back into the top 3.



The list hasn't been updated since Oct 07. The top 3 in the first post is nowhere near valid anymore.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2009)

i broke the box do i win a cookie?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2009)

I know, I was just saying I need to put a good showing in  come to mention it why hasn't the first post been updated in so long?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I know, I was just saying I need to put a good showing in  come to mention it why hasn't the first post been updated in so long?



i bet you cant even top my lowly phenom score with your high clocking intel


----------



## DOM (Apr 12, 2009)

i wanna see wut my Q takes to get 2500+ havent put it on phase but got 4.2GHz benchable cuz i know my E8500 wooped you already, and at 5+GHz not even far lol

but im out of town  and need to get my E8500 settings for benching 3dmark then after that the Q going in when the wife lets me play around with it 

but that ddr3 is helping on the mem test


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2009)

DOM said:


> i wanna see wut my Q takes to get 2500+ havent put it on phase but got 4.2GHz benchable cuz i know my E8500 wooped you already, and at 5+GHz not even far lol
> 
> but im out of town  and need to get my E8500 settings for benching 3dmark then after that the Q going in when the wife lets me play around with it
> 
> but that ddr3 is helping on the mem test



i should be able to take down that E8500 this chip will bench 5+ under phase just need to get the phase part


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2009)

bring it lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i bet you cant even top my lowly phenom score with your high clocking intel



My C2D is not high clocking, it sucks. 3.6GHz max unless I want to start feeding it 1.55v. I could still get a good showing I reckon though. Now just to find the time to do it.


----------



## _33 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi all, been couple years haven't posted here.  Well, I can't run the Streams portion of the benchmark, so I won't post my score.  If anyone has a hint as to why streams don't pass (takes zero seconds with results of 0 everywhere), give me a shout.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 20, 2009)

My benches suck e_e

I have 2 benches that I ran. 1 at 3.4GHz  5-5-5-18 RAM timings (which is the lowest one) and another at 3.6GHz 4-4-4-15 RAM timings.


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's my new Phenom II 940 @3.5 Ghz:


----------



## DOM (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## sneekypeet (May 17, 2009)

hey Dom considering you have most likely tested at this speed, is this score on par?


----------



## giorgos th. (May 28, 2009)

Hey Dom...get some DDR3.......


----------



## SystemViper (May 28, 2009)

so nobody is even upodating this thread...




> Last edited by Thermopylae_480; 10-22-2007 at 12:23 AM


----------



## DOM (May 28, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> Hey Dom...get some DDR3.......


get me a ddr3 mobo and ram lol 

but im sure i can get 3k in xp ill try it later or tomorrow


SystemViper said:


> so nobody is even upodating this thread...



alot of threads dont get updated havent you noticed


----------



## DOM (May 29, 2009)




----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2009)

Not too too shabby for my 24/7 clocks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 23, 2009)

Got me some new ram!


----------



## sonorguy (Aug 3, 2009)

*I think I broke it...*

This doesn't seem quite right


----------



## DOM (Aug 3, 2009)

sonorguy said:


> This doesn't seem quite right
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v300/shadowspawn/3001/overclockingcopy.jpg



your oc is not stable


----------



## ragscrain (Sep 25, 2009)

Very much appreciate your help.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 7, 2009)

It is the first time I ran this Benchmark but here is my score I will keep you updated as soon as I do my next overclock and try again This was right out of the box without adjusting any settings! ....... Let me know if it makes the cut!

(Second PIC)
Here's an update just up'd my overclock to 3.604 and here are my new results will keep going!!

This might be a little late for asking this plus might seam a little noobish too. So I'm sorry if it is that way. But I just noticed these are all Duel core systems. Is that a qualification? And if so oops


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 10, 2009)

I rock

100% OC FTW! wont go much further on air tho...lol


----------



## Chad Boga (Dec 25, 2009)

ScienceMark doesn't like me as it won't complete a number of the benches.

Does it not like Win 7 64bits?


----------



## Dandel (Feb 12, 2010)

It might be the system... It ran just fine for me when i gave it a run today.





CPUZ validation (3.5ghz@1.5v)

Oh, and yes, i do run this setup with Cool'n'Quiet enabled.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2010)

Not bad considering my timings and clock speed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

Here ya go


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2010)

i5 670 Dual Core

Why does STREAM not run?


----------



## sweeper (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah.... I'm rockin....


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sweeper - Why does "STREAM" not run for me?


----------



## dcf-joe (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## sweeper (Mar 8, 2010)

Hmmm... good question. Looks as though several have the same issue. I'm not sure?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## sweeper (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone want to chime in as to why STREAM works on some and not others. Seems to be more of an Intel issue from what I can see. ??


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 9, 2010)

i5 670 Dual Core

Still no STREAM...


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 9, 2010)

can you put the link of SCIENCEMARK 2.0 64 bit download


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 9, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> can you put the link of SCIENCEMARK 2.0 64 bit download



As requested 

EDIT:


----------



## sweeper (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## biowiet (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey everybody

Here is my result






I'll try harder...


----------



## sweeper (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm about as maxed out as I can get. Bus speed is getting to high.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been unable to find any info on why STREAM portion of this benchmark does not run for many here. With no support available I see no reason for me to continue with this...no way to get an accurate comparison without complete results.


----------



## DOM (Mar 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I have been unable to find any info on why STREAM portion of this benchmark does not run for many here. With no support available I see no reason for me to continue with this...no way to get an accurate comparison without complete results.


i tryed underclocking the cpu and mem it still didnt run and its an old benchmark so im guessing its never going to get fixed


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I have been unable to find any info on why STREAM portion of this benchmark does not run for many here. With no support available I see no reason for me to continue with this...no way to get an accurate comparison without complete results.



I can't get the cryptography part of the benchmark to run. Not sure why, either. All other parts of the benchmark run just fine.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 10, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> As requested
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...




thanx mate, i upload my results later


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 10, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> thanx mate, i upload my results later



You are welcome. Also from my testing, 64 bit version doesn't run too well. It's quite buggy.


----------



## sweeper (Mar 10, 2010)

Wonder if the page will ever be updated..... 

Last edited by Thermopylae_480; Oct 22, 2007 at 12:23 AM.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 10, 2010)

sweeper said:


> Wonder if the page will ever be updated.....
> 
> Last edited by Thermopylae_480; Oct 22, 2007 at 12:23 AM.



I should do an update and repost the thread huh?


----------



## sweeper (Mar 10, 2010)

sounds like a plan .. :d:d


----------



## sweeper (Mar 10, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I should do an update and repost the thread huh?


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 12, 2010)

Asking a favor for all members. Putting it politely, please refrain from posting new screenshots in this thread. I am currently updating the scores list. 

The new thread will be posted in a matter of a day or so. 

Thank you all for your cooperation. 

@DOM

This wasn't aimed at you in any way.


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Asking a favor for all members. Putting it politely, please refrain from posting new screenshots in this thread. I am currently updating the scores list.
> 
> The new thread will be posted in a matter of a day or so.
> 
> ...



i dont think i7 should be added there not running all of the test i think the score would be higher if it ran stream

so no point in updating imo


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 12, 2010)

DOM said:


> i dont think i7 should be added there not running all of the test i think the score would be higher if it ran stream
> 
> so no point in updating imo



Well I'm halfway done now.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 12, 2010)

My i5 670 doesnt run STREAM either...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 12, 2010)

Have you attempted running the 64-bit version?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2010)

My STREAM doesnt run either, and the 64bit was complete fail for me, it only ran two of the tests.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 12, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117361

I just ran 64 bit as well. Ran all the tests but did not give a score. Hmmmm


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2010)

it didnt work on the 64bit also


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2010)

as not to clog the new thread...

Fresh DL's of both from the new thread, and here are the results of both.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 12, 2010)

can we close this one and link to the new thread?


----------



## dcf-joe (Mar 15, 2010)

I ran the 64-bit version, and it was a complete fail. The program hung on the memory benchmark, and never completed the blas/flops.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

Thuban runs it ok....


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2010)

Should have posted in new scoreboard. See my sig  I'll accept and put it in the thread though.


----------



## emma123 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey dats kewl.. Thanku


----------

